# Husqvarna oil change



## 2quik (Feb 8, 2016)

Just getting ready to change the oil on 10530sbe. 

Is 1 full quart a sufficient amount for the oil change? The oil capacity lists it at 1 liter. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I would think so as 1 liter, is very close to a US quart, Put in 3/4 of a quart and check dip stick


----------



## 2quik (Feb 8, 2016)

It just didnt seem right, I would think it would take more than a single quart. Wanted feedback from anyone with the exact model that had performed an oil change and their oil amount used. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

